# أجهزة فحص وتشخيص الاعطال للسيارات الحديثة



## طارق حسن محمد (1 فبراير 2011)

أجهزة فحص وتشخيص الاعطال للسيارات الحديثة

ماهي اجهزة الفحص 
هي معدات تستخدم للاتصال مع البرنامج الداخلي للعقل لقراءة المعلومات التي يستقبلها العقل وقراءة الاعطال التي يسجلها العقل 
علما ان هذه الاجهزة لاتستطيع الوصول الى الاعطال الميكانيكية او الكهربائية العامة الا اذا كانت 
تحت المراقبة من قبل حساسات العقل مثلا اعطال ميكانيك المحرك في الرنكات او السلندر او ضغط الاويل بم لا يمكن التحقق منها بالجهاز لانها خارج دائرة المراقبة للحساسات 

كيف تتم عملية الفحص
تتم بواسطة الاتصال بين العقل والجهاز عن طريق نقاط ارسال واستقبال المعلومات التي توجد في كل العقول بالتصميم الاساسي للعقل 
وفي بعض الموديلات تتم بواسطة سلك واحد يسمى كي لاين حيث يتم من خلال هذا السلك عملية السؤال والجواب بين العقل والجهاز

كيف يحفظ العقل القراءات والاعطال
تصل للعقل قيم الحساسات المتصلة معه ويقوم بحفظ القيم في ملف خاص بجهاز الفحص وكذلك يقوم العقل بمراقبة قيم الحساسات اذا 
خرجت عن القيم المقررة يسجل عطل عن ذلك الحساس ويحفظ معلومات عن لحظة التعطل في ملف اخر خاص بالجهاز يسمى مسجل الاعطال 
وملف المعلومات المجمدة وعندما تصل السيارة للفحص يسأل الجهاز العقل عن كل الفقرات ويقوم الغقل بالاجابة عنها حسب مامخزون في 
الملفات التي ذكرت 

تاريخ وصلة اجهزة الفحص
توجد اجهزة فحص منذ الثمانينات للسيارات الامريكية واليابانية والاوربية التي كانت شائعة وكانت كل شركة تصنع وصلة او فيشة الفحص الخاصة بها ومن شركة تتفق معها 
وحتى بداية التسعينات بدأت الشركات الكبرى توحد فيشة فحص لمنتجاتها من السيارات 
ومن ثم مع دخول شركات كثيرة جديدة لسوق صناعة السيارات مثل الكوري والصيني والاسترالي ومن اوربا الشرقية وغيرها 
تولدت الضرورة لتوحيد نظام فحص السيارات في كل العالم فخرجت لنا فكرة فيشة الفحصOBD I 
وبعدها تطورت فكرة فيشة الفحص الموحدة الى OBD IIوذلك في منتصف التسعينات 
وفي مطلع الالفية 2000تم استحداث نضام الفيشة الجديدة للفحص وهي فيشة CAN BUS


انواع اجهزة الفحص الشائعة 
من الانتاج الامريكي 
SNAP ON وهو جهاز متخصص بالسيارات الامريكية او الموردة لاميركا من دول اخرى
OTC GENSYS وهو جهاز متخصص بالامريكي والاوربي والمورد لاميركا من دول اخرى

من الانتاج الاوربي 
GLOBAL جهاز اوربي عام للسيارات في العالم و الاوربية خصوصا

من الانتاج الكوري 
CARMAN SCAN وهو جهاز عام لكل الانواع من السيارات في العالم ويتخصص بالكيا والهونداي

من الانتاج الصيني
LAUNCH X431 جهاز عام لكل انواع السيارات في العالم ويتخصص بالاسيوي منها

واغلب هذه الاجهزة تحتوي الفيش القديمة للسيارات قبل توحيد الفيشة العامة او بي دي 2 
وحسب حداثة السيارة تكون عملية الفحص اعمق وادق وتتمكن من اجرا عمليات التصفير والتغيير في العمل واذا كانت قديمة كان الفحص سطحي للاعطال المسجلة وبعض القراءات العامة

طريقة استخدام اجهزة الفحص

اولا يجب ان تكون لنا المعرفة بالسيارة المراد فحصها من حيث النوع الموديل ونوع المحرك ونوع 
النظام الالكتروني ايضا في بعض الانواع يطلبها الجهاز للتحديد

ثانيا تحديد نوع فيشة الفحص الموجودة واذا كانت متوفرة بجهازك ام لا واذا كان البرنامج يدعم 
ذلك

ثالثا تحديد عام للعطل بالسيارة من خلال محادثة صاحبها لمعرفة الجدوى الممكنة من عملية 
الفحص

رابعاتوصيل الجهاز بالفيشة المتوفرة والمناسبة على ان يكون البرنامج يحتوي السيارة المراد 
فحصها

خامسا فتح مفتاح السيارة وتشغيل الجهاز وتركه ليعد البرنامج ومن ثم اتباع تعليمات الشاشة 
الخاصة بالجهاز من خلال تحديد نوع السيارة وموديل السنة اذا طلب ونوع الفيشة 
المستعملة اذا طلب ونوع المحرك الموجود اذا طلب ايضابعد هذه الخطوات يبدأ الجهاز
بالمسح الالكتروني بحثا عن السيارة وعندما يؤمن الاتصال معها سوف يعرض عليك 
قائمة القائمة تحتوي المنظومات التي يمكن قراءتها في السيارة مثل المحرك ENGIN
الكير الكهربائي A\T. البريك الكهربائي ABS منظومة الاكياس الهوائية SRS وغيرها من 
المنظومات ذات التحكم الالكتروني في السيارة

سادسا الان يجب ان نختار المنظومة التي نريد فحصها اولا مثلا المحرك قد يعرض علينا حينها 
انواع من المحركات ذو الكامشفت الواحد SOHC أو ذو الكامشفت الثنائي DOHC او 
يسأل المحرك ذو وقود خالي من الرصاص UNLDED او وقود يحتوي على الرصاص LDED
ليحدد منطقة التوريد حسب النوع. او نوع السلندر اربعة مستقيم 4 IN LINE او ستة 
V6 او ثمانية سلندر V8مثلا

سابعا بعد هذا التحديد يتم الدخول للمنظومة المطلوبة ويعرض علينا اختيارات الدخول لمسجل
الاعطالDTC لقراءة الاعطال السابقة المسجلة في ذاكرة العقل او اجراء عملية مسح 
للاعطالDELETE DTC السابقة لتحديد الاعطال الحالية CURENT. DTC فقط او قراءة 
قيم الحساسات الحالية DATA MONITAR او قراءة المعلومات المجمدة منذ اخر عطل
مسجل FREAZ FRAM DATA او اجراء عملية تحكم بتشغيل وأطفاء بعض المكونات 
التي يتحكم بها العقل مثل الفيتبمF.P. او البخاخ INJ.المعين او الايسي IAC وغيرها

ثامنا عند قراءة الاعطال المسجلة لايجوز اعتبارها اعطال فعلية دائمية وانما قد تكون سجلت اثناء
اعمال الفحص غير المدروسة لذا نقوم بتسجيل كل الاعطال التي نجدها ثم نقوم بمسحها 
من ذاكرة العقل لان العقل احيانا يوقف بعض العمليات بسبب وجود اعطال مسجلةومن ثم
نجري عملية تشغيل واطفاء للسيارة وشوط فحص تراي ونعود بعدها لقراءة مسجل الااعطال
لمعرفة الاعطال الثابتة من المتطايرة واذا وجدنا عطل ثابت نرجع الى قراءة الحساس الذي 
يمثله العطل اذا كانت طبيعية فالعطل كاذب او بمعنى اصح يسجل بسبب ضرفي للمحرك
مثلا يسجل عطل حساس الكرنك عندما تكون البطارية ضعيفة وعندما يكون المشغل 
السلف ضعيف بالتدوير للمحرك
وعلى هذا الاساس لايجوز اعتباره عاطلا الا بعد اجراء عمليات الفحص الكلاسيكية المعتادة
للبحث عن العطل لكن في هذا المثال نحن ضيقنا منطقة البحث عن العطل من خلال
استخدام الجهاز بالبحث


منقول للفائده





المصدر (تقنيه السيارات )


----------



## saad_srs (2 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alith (3 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر على النقل المفيد وجله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## meemo7777777 (4 فبراير 2011)

*مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور*


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرأ لمرور الاخوة الافاضل


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكشفى (6 فبراير 2011)

الف مليون شكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع وعندى سؤال هل من الممكن اشترى جهاز على انة مشروع صغير ليا ولو اقتنى جهاز تنصحنى بأية وسعرة كام
ملحوظة لازم يكون فية السوفت بتاع الاكتروس النقل ويقبل تحديث
مستنى اجابتك والف مليون شكر


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (6 فبراير 2011)

اخي الكريم يوجد انواع مختلفة من الاجهزة بس يوجد جهاز صيني يفي بالغرض وسعرة مناسب جدأ لدينا هنا في العراق اسمه(max-scan -gs 500)--- (obd-ii) سعره يتراوح بين 200 الى 250 دولار امريكي انا اشتريت واحدمنه
طبعأهنالك انواع عديده من هذه الاجهزة واسعارها حسب المنشاء 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## malak200029 (6 فبراير 2011)

حتى لو الموضوع منقول فلك الشكر ووضعة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الكشفى (8 فبراير 2011)

سؤال اخر 
من افضل 
LAUNCH X431 وكم سعرة
ام 
(max-scan -gs 500)--- (obd-


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (9 فبراير 2011)

اخي (الكشفي ) السلام عليكم اولا طبعأ ال (launch x431) به ميزات اكثر وسعره عندنا هنا في العراق وقد اشترينا واحد منه لغرض تدريب طلبتنا عليه وقبل سنة تقريبأ بمبلغ (2900 دولار امريكي )
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## agabna (9 فبراير 2011)

الكشفى قال:


> سؤال اخر
> من افضل
> LAUNCH X431 وكم سعرة
> ام
> (max-scan -gs 500)--- (obd-


 السلام عليكم

launch x431 is best 
because u can check the curent data which is important than fault code
and u can check all the car ecu not just the engine
the last x431 from the factory is x431 master
u have to buy from the factory 
the price is 2200$ c&f by dhl with one year free update

but from other is 1600$ but it fack​


----------



## مجموعة الاجراس (23 فبراير 2011)

اي اسئلة او استفسارات حول الاجهزة اعلاه يسرنا ان نرد عليها كوننا الوكلاء المعتمدون في العراق 

مجموعة الاجراس لتجارة المعدات الصناعية ومعدات السيارات 

العراق بغداد - الرصافا - الطالبية - مقابل مطعم حبايبنا 
هاتف : 00964 7702622000 

http://al-ajrass.com


----------



## ودكسلا44 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو المواصله في الموضوع _مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## Ibrahim ms (13 سبتمبر 2012)

ما هو افضل جهاز لاعطال سيارات البورش اذا لديك خبره وجزاك الله خير


----------



## smarttech (1 نوفمبر 2012)

الأجهزة الأحدث فى مجال فحص السيارات وكشف الأعطال وبيانها كالتالى أولاً : الأجهزة الصينية :جهاز Launch X 431 Master / Supper Scanner جهاز Launch x431 supper Scanner لكشف اعطال السياراتالجديد : - تحديث مجانى لمدة سنتان-	55 ماركة عربية -	يدعم اللغة العربية -	طابعة داخليةالمواصفات الفنية :- امكانية فحص المحرك, صندوق التروس A/T و ABS - قراءة و محو الأخطاء, - قراءة المتغيرات, - اختبار المكونات, - برجمة المكونات مثل المفاتيح, رشاشات الديزل, و طلمة الديزل...وغيرهم. - اعادة الضبط لبعض مكونات وحدة التحكم. - مدمج بطابعة لطباعة التقارير.وظائف الجهاز:1-تشخيص أعطال السيارات بإظهار كود العطل وكذلك وصف نوع العطل وتحديد مكانه (Red Fault Codes and Description)مع إمكانية محوه Code Erase 2-يستخدم في فحص المحرك (Engine) وصندوق التروس الإلكتروني (A/T) والفرامل (ABS) ونظام الوسائد الهوائية (Air Bags) والمفتاح المشفر (Immobilizer)والكترونيات الجسم والتابلوه وكافة أدوات التحكم الإلكتروني بالسيارة حسب تجهيز السيارة. 3-قراءة بيانات السيارة (Data Display) التي تصل إلى وحدة تحكم السيارة (الكمبيوتر) ويعرضها بالكامل على الشاشة في صورة بيانات رقمية (Digital) وكذلك في صورة رسوم بيانية (Graphics) يتمكن المستخدم من قراءة كل بيانات السيارة بالكامل، وذلك لمراجعة كل البيانات الحالية للمركبة. 4-اختبار التشغيل والإيقاف لأي جزء في السيارة (Actuation Test)مثل اختبار إيقاف إحدى الرشاشات أو قطع الإشعال عن اسطوانة معينة، أو تشغيل أي مضخة أو مروحة أو التكييف أو التحكم في فتحة الخانق إلخ..... 5-عمل توافق (Adaptation) بين أي جزء جديد يتم تركيبة (قطع غيار إلكترونية أو ميكانيمية) وبين وحدة التحكم وباقي أجزاء المركبة وذلك ليعرف كمبيوتر السيارة على الجزء الجديد.أهم المزايا:1-باللغة بالعربية واللغة الأنجليزية. 2-برامج الجهاز مخزنة على كارت تخزين (CF Card) ذو سعة عالية 64 ميجا، يتحمل التحديث. 3-يتم تحديث برامج الجهاز باستخدام الانترنت ومن خلال جهاز كمبيوتر في أي وقت للعمل على أي موديل يظهر في الأسواق. 4- لكل جهاز كلمة سر للدخول على موقع الانترنت Welcome to X431 Website 5-التحديث مجاني لمدة عامين 6-تسجيل بيانات العملاء (الاسم – العنوان – التليفون – البريد الإلكتروني – رقم السيارة – نوعها.... إلخ. 7- ساعة عالمية لمعرفة التقيت في أي عاصمة من عواصم العالم. 8- قاموس لترجمة الكلمات. 9- مزود بالة حاسبة عملية تحتوي على إمكانية تحويل الكميات مثل ( الطول والوزن والحجم.....إالخ 10- مجموعة من الألعاب للتسلية. 11-يعمل بنظام LINUXاللماثل لنظام Windows مما يجعل الجهاز سهل في التعامل. 12-لا يحتاج الجهاز إلى صيانة دورية وإنما يحتاج لتحديثة كلما ظهرت موديلات حديثة، أو ماركات جديدة.المرفقات مع الجهاز:- الكابل الرئيسى1.	- كاتالوج الجهاز2.	- كابلات جميع السيارات الحديثة و ما قبلها- كابلات توصيل الكهرباء للجهاز من الولاعة و من بطارية السيارةثانياً : الأجهزة الكورية : جهاز cm scan لتشخيص أعطال السياراتتحديث مجانى لمدة سنتانالمميزات: إمكانية قراءة وتحديد الأعطال. إمكانية محو الأعطال. عرض البيانات الحالية . تعريف وحدات التحكم وقطع الغيار الجديدة بالإضافة الى بعض الوظائف الخاصة.ماركات السيارات التي يفحصها جهاز cm scan السيارات الاسيوية:دايو - شيفورليه – هيونداى –كيا- سامسونج- سلنج يانج – تويوتا – ميتسوبيشى – نيسان –لكزس – انفينتى – هوندا – اكيورا – مازدا – سوبارو سوزوكى – اوسوزو – دايهاتسو – وسيارات التويوتا الميكروباص والنصف نقل.السيارات الأوروبية:مرسيدس – بى ام دبليو – فولكس فاجن – أودى – سكودا سيات – أوبل – فاكسهل – رينو – بيجو – ستروين – فيات – الساب –الفورد الأوروبى - ألفا روميو – فولفو – لاند روفر.السيارات الامريكية : جى ام – كرايسلر – فورد - دودج.السيارات الماليزية: بروتون بردوا شيفورليه.سيارات امريكا اللاتينية : برنتو – شيفى – كورسا (جى ام برازيلى ).السيارات الأسترالية: فورد استرالى – هولدن – جى ام. السيارات الهندية : ماهيندرا – تاتا.السيارات الصينية : جريت وول – شيرى – زين كيا – شينيز موتورز.السيارات الايرانية : بيجو – كيا.سيارات أخرى : الجهاز مزود ببرنامج OBDII/EOBD للعمل على جميع السيارات الأخرى التى تدعم أى من بروتوكولات النظام المذكور.ميزات خاصية TPMS نظام قياس ضغط الإطارات للعديد من السيارات الحديثة.المكونات:وحدة تشخيص الأعطال الوحدة الرئيسية كابل رئيسي . كابل توصل تيار كهربائي من الولاعة. كابل توصيل تيار كهربائي من بطارية السيارة. كابل توصيل تيار كهربائي AC/DC 220V كابلات توصيل لجميع ماركات السيارات.ثالثاً والأهم : الأجهزة الإيطالية :أولاً : أجهزة كشف أعطال اسيارات الملاكى جهاز Texa-TXC لكشف ألاعطالاللغات : متوفر باللغة العربيةماركة: الايطالية Texa طراز : Navigator TXT بلد المنشا: ايطالياالخصائص:يعمل جهاز التكسا على السيارات الملاكى فقط.وظائف الجهاز: 1- قراءة أكواد الأعطال (الأخطاء)DTCفى هذه القائمة يتم تبيين الأخطاء الحالية و المسجلة مع امكانية المساعدة و التفصيل2- محو الأعطالحيث يقوم الجهاز بقراءة ومسح الأعطال القديمة المخزنة في ذاكرة الكنترول3- اختبار المكونات (Activation) :تمكنك هذه القائمة من عمل اختبارات للانظمة المتعلقة بوحدة التحكم المختارة , ويتم الاستفادة من ذلك بتقليل الاحتمالات المسببة للعطل والأختبارات الموجودة مثل اختبار ضغط الأسطوانات واختبار مراوح التبريد واختبار بلوف الهواء للفرامل واختبار صحة توصيل حساس الكرنك والكامة بطريقة صحيحة وغيرها من الأختبارات الهامة للمركبة.4- برمجة المكونات(Setting):يقوم جهاز تكسا ببرمجة العديد من الكنترولات مثل برمجة الفتيس بعد عمل اصلاحات كبيرة وايضا ضبط المريات الصغيرة والكبيرة وبرمجة قرب الهواء وغيرها.5- قراءة المتغيرات (ECU Info&Parameters) :تظهر المتغيرات الخاصة بوحدة التحكم المختارة فى هذه القائمة, مما يسمح لك الأطلاع على قراءة الأشارة الفعلية لجميع الحساسات المتعلقة بوحدة التحكم.6- امكانية اختبار جميع وحدات التحكم فى اْن واحد (TGS 2) :يتم عمل بحث شامل على المنظومات المختارة من القائمة, يبدأ البرنامج بالتعرف على المنظومات المتوافرة فى المركبة, و اظهار اذا كان بها أخطاء حالبة أم مسجلة ؟7- معلومات عن بيانات الصيانةيقوم البرنامج بمساعدة الفني اثناء الصيانة وذلك بتوضيح خطوات الصيانة وطرق فك وتركيب المكونات والحلول الممكنة للاعطال8- مواقع المكوناتيقوم البرنامج بتوضيح اماكن المكونات عن طريق الصور التوضيحية9- مخططات الأسلاك (Wiring diagram )يظهر مخطط الاسلاك لكل منظومة على حدى لتسهيل الوصول الى الجزء المراد معرفته , يتم توضيح مكان الحساس فى المركبة وطريقة توصيله مع وحدة التحكم .الموصفات الفنية:الأبعاد: 160*170*55مم الوزن: 1كجم Intel PXA 255 400MHZ وحدة المعالجة: الذاكرة الداخلية: 64 ميجا وحدة الطاقة الخارجية: 8:32 فولت معدل استهلاك الطاقة: 18:25 أمبير الأتصال اللاسلكي بالكمبيوتر: عن طريق البلوتوثالمشتمالات:1 – الجهاز(Navigator) 2 – وصلة السيارات ما بعد سنة 2003(OBD ll) 3 – كابلات توصيل الكهرباء من البطارية و من الولاعة 4 – برنامجIDC4 5 - كابل USB للتوصيل بالكمبيوتر 6 - كمبيوتر Laptop (اختيارى) 7 – جهاز Axone Pad (اختيارى) 8 – شنطة كابلات جميع الشاحنات (اختيارى)تعتمد بعض الأمكانيات السابقة على نوع وحدة التحكم الموجودة في المركبةثانياً : كشف أعطال الشاحنات :جهاز Texa TXT تشخيص أعطال جميع الشاحنات:اللغة : متوفر باللغة العربيةماركة : تكسا الايطاليةطراز:Navigator TXTبلد المنشا: ايطاليايعمل جهاز التكسا على جميع انواع الشاحنات بجميع موديلاتها مثل:IVECO:- Eurocargo - Eurostar - Euro Trakker - Power Star - StarlisMAN:-F90 - F2000 - TG A - TG S - TG X MERCEDES:-Actros - ActrosMP2 - Atego - Atego - AxorScania:-113 - 114 - 124 - 144 - 164Mitsubishi Fuzo:- Rentault:- Magnuim - PremiumVOLVO:- FM-FH DAF:- CF - New CF - XF 95DAEWOO:-FAWيمكنه العمل لاسلكيا عن طريق Bluetooth مع جهاز الكمبيوتر أوجهاز Axone Pad من شركة TEXA أيضاIDC4) وظائف برنامج الجهاز DTC 1 - قراءة أكواد الأعطال الأخطاء فى هذه القائمة يتم تبيين الأخطاء الحالية و المسجلة مع امكانية المساعدة و التفصيل.2 - محو الأعطال:حيث يقوم الجهاز بقراءة ومسح الأعطال القديمة المخزنة في ذاكرة الكنترول: (Activation)3 - اختبار المكونات تمكنك هذه القائمة من عمل اختبارات للانظمة المتعلقة بوحدة التحكم المختارة , ويتم الاستفادة من ذلك بتقليل الاحتمالات المسببة للعطل والأختبارات الموجودة مثل اختبار ضغط الأسطوانات واختبار مراوح التبريد واختبار بلوف الهواء للفرامل واختبار صحة توصيل حساس الكرنك والكامة بطريقة صحيحة وغيرها من الأختبارات الهامة للمركبة- اختبار الأنضغاط:يسمح لك هذا الأختبار بتقييم كفاءة المحرك، يعمل الفحص بواسطة تفعيل دور المارش، والتي تتحكم بجرك المارش وليس بطلمات الحقن ، بعد ثواني قليلة تتوقف امكانية الMR بواسطتها ويتنهى الأختبار.ويعبر عن هذه النتائج بالنسبة بالنسبة المئوية لكل اسطوانة على حدة ويجرى عادة هذا الأختبار عن طريق حساس الRPMولوقلت النسبة عن 70%يدل ذلك حتما على وجود مشاكل ميكانيكية (مثل تاكل شنابر الأسطوانات او عطل في الراشاشات).- زمن فتح الرشاشات:القيم المقاسة تتعلق بزمن شحن الرشاش ولا يمكن ان تستخدم هذه القيم لفحص حركة وضعية الأبرة للقيم الاعلى ، وتعتمد هذه القيم على درجه الحرارة وفي بداية التدوير البارد يمكن ان تكون اعلى من 1 مل ثانية وهذه القيم العلية بالنسبة للمحرك الدافئ بمكن ان تتضمن مشاكل ميكانيكية عند المضخة المحجوبة.- قراءة قيم التعويض للاسطوانة:يسمح هذا النوع من الاجراءات لك بقراءة قيم التعويض والتي تعدها وحدة التحكم الMR لكل طلمبة رشاش.- اختبار قطع الأسطوانات:عندما تختار هذا الأختبار يمكنك الأستمرار عن طريق اسهم لاعلى ولاسفل بتفعيل اسطوانة واحده فقط كل مرة ويقوم بعرض الأسطوانة التي تم تفعيلها ،اكمل العملية بالضغط على الدخول ، لكي تمنع تلف المحرك نقترح اعادة تفعيل اسطوانة واحدة قبل توقيف تفعيل الأخرى، تذكر دائما ان هذا سوف يتم اتوماتيكيا بواسطة وحدة التحكم حالما تنتهي من الفحص.- اختبار توازن الأسطوانة في السلانسيه:توازن الأسطوانة اثناء السلانسيه يتم عادة عندما يعمل المحرك بدون استقرار عند السلانسيه ويرسل معلومات صحيحة حول عمل وحدة الرشاش ، وعند فحص الوصلات والخطوط والتأكد من انها سليمة ، وتوجد قيمة لاي مضخة اعلى من 3% عليك ان تتابع بتغيير وضعية الطلمبة بواحدة اخرى بجانبها فإذا بقيت القيمة في القراءة التالية كما هي او اكثر من 3% دل ذلك على وجود خلل بوحدة التحكم الMR اما اذا كانت القراءة اقل من 3% يدل ذلك على ان الطلمبة الت تم تبديلها من قبل تالفة.- اختبار عمل البلوف الكهربية:يسمح هذا الأختبار بتفعيل الصمامات اللولبية التناسبية( Solenoid 2,3,4) ويعتمد هذا الأختبار على المتغيرات والتي يتم اعدادها لكل المخارج.Setting) 4- برمجة المكوناتيقوم جهاز تكسا ببرمجة العديد من الكنترولات مثل برمجة الفتيس بعد عمل اصلاحات كبيرة وايضا ضبط المريات الصغيرة والكبيرة وبرمجة قرب الهواء وغيرهاECU Info&Parameters) 5 - قراءة المتغيراتتظهر المتغيرات الخاصة بوحدة التحكم المختارة فى هذه القائمة, مما يسمح لك الأطلاع على قراءة الأشارة الفعلية لجميع الحساسات المتعلقة بوحدة التحكمTGS 2) 6 - امكانية اختبار جميع وحدات التحكم فى اْن واحديتم عمل بحث شامل على المنظومات المختارة من القائمة, يبدأ البرنامج بالتعرف على المنظومات المتوافرة فى المركبة, و اظهار اذا كان بها أخطاء حالبة أم مسجلة ؟7 - معلومات عن بيانات الصيانة:يقوم البرنامج بمساعدة الفني اثناء الصيانة وذلك بتوضيح خطوات الصيانة وطرق فك وتركيب المكونات والحلول الممكنة للاعطال8 - مواقع المكونات:يقوم البرنامج بتوضيح اماكن المكونات عن طريق الصور التوضيحية9 - مخططات الأسلاك (Wiring diagram ):يظهر مخطط الاسلاك لكل منظومة على حدى لتسهيل الوصول الى الجزء المراد معرفته , يتم توضيح مكان الحساس فى المركبة وطريقة توصيله مع وحدة التحكم .الموصفات الفنية:الأبعاد: 160*170*55ممالوزن: 1كجموحدة المعالجة: Intel PXA 255 400MHZالذاكرة الداخلية: 64 ميجاوحدة الطاقة الخارجية: 8:32 فولتمعدل استهلاك الطاقة: 18:25 أمبيرالأتصال اللاسلكي بالكمبيوتر: عن طريق البلوتوثالمشتمالات:1 – الجهاز(Navigator)2 – وصلة السيارات ما بعد سنة 2003 (OBD ll) 3 – كابلات توصيل الكهرباء من البطارية و من الولاعة4 – برنامجIDC45 - كابل USB للتوصيل بالكمبيوتر6 - كمبيوتر Laptop (اختيارى)7 – جهاز Axone Pad (اختيارى)8 – شنطة كابلات جميع الشاحنات (اختيارى)تعتمد بعض الأمكانيات السابقة على نوع وحدة التحكم الموجودة في المركبةمنقول من موقع شركة سمارت تك أجهزة تشخيص أعطال السيارات وتجهيز مراكز الخدمة بالمعدات الملاكي والنقل والشاحنات والباصات والدراجات البخارية والجرارات الزراعية واليخوت


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (3 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرآ لجميع المداخلات ويمكن الاستفادة من مجموعة الاجراس لأنها رائده في هذا المجال 
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## TECH.SHAREEF (22 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

